# Skype/Mumble Group



## aquarin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I remember that a year ago I was super scared of group Skype conversations (no camera, just talking). I still have that fear, while I don't have problems speaking in real life. That fear multiplies when I have to speak in English which is not my native language. At that time I was playing an mmorpg and we had to speak on Mumble for raids, and I was always on mute because it stressed the hell out of me, by the way I'm a girl and that made me more uncomfortable.

So if anyone is interested to participate, for practice or get better at English or whatever, we could perhaps make a group and talk.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

aquarin said:


> Hey guys, I remember that a year ago I was super scared of group Skype conversations (no camera, just talking). I still have that fear, while I don't have problems speaking in real life. That fear multiplies when I have to speak in English which is not my native language. At that time I was playing an mmorpg and we had to speak on Mumble for raids, and I was always on mute because it stressed the hell out of me, by the way I'm a girl and that made me more uncomfortable.
> 
> So if anyone is interested to participate, for practice or get better at English or whatever, we could perhaps make a group and talk.


No problem - I'll PM you my username on skype. We can chat or talk, whatever you like.


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm down. We can practice on our speech.


----------



## Liveyourtruth (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm also down to practice with you guys


----------



## ibelieve73 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a Google hangouts group if you want to join


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds fun


----------

